# does tappen lake have any open tournys?



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

dates would be nice!thanks!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Hey Spark,

I know they always have one the last weekend in October. It used to be on the night of Daylight Savings time...But this year it will probably be the last weekend? It draws a decent crowd and is always well run...


Hawk


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday Sept. 8
7-4 $75
main ramp


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

how many boats u figure?


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sunday 9/16-$60 per boat, 92&#37; payback..i expect there to be quite a few boats at this tournament

Sunday 9/23 $60 per boat, Twin Cities Bassmasters.


both are 7 to 3


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

Sparkywest 28 send me a PM with your address and I will send you an entry form the Twin Cities Bassmasters tournament on Sept. 23rd. The fee is $55.00 for entry and $5.00 (optional for big bass) when you pre-enter; at the ramp it will be $60 & $5 for a total of $65.

DMK (club sec'y/treas)


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

dmk how many boats do you expect to be there on the 23rd? you guys run good tournaments...the all-nighter open on tappan is always one of my favorites.


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

the last couple of years we have had 40 plus boats. we try to run a class act with all the tournaments we put on.

DMK


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

i have to agree with dmk i drive over 100 miles to fish twin cities bass tounaments every year at tappen.they have very nice door prizes and giveaways every time.very well ran tounrament if you ask me.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks dmk but im fishing a lakes trail tourny that day.i may think about the 16th though.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody know the time for the 9/16 open? who's putting it on? I may go.


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

7 am to 3 pm. It's run by the tuesday night group. They run an open tournament every tuesday night at tappan..it's a good group of guys.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, I have fished a few Tues.nighters when I had time.And yes they are a good group.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Looking for the cost of this tournament! Is it standard $60-$70

thanks


----------

